# Tall Ships Atlantic Challenge



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone heard about this race? Sounds kind of exotic and at the same time like a great adventure. I just got a PDF about it and it looks great... as long as we have internet and keep blogging our way across the Atlantic. Do you think they give you any rest. Has anyone been there?


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

did you check out the ASTA website(american sail training association) I havn't been on the rally but i have been on a tall ship and i have4 words "a lot of work" and it wasn't on a nonstop trip we anchored everynight and had passengers help. But it sounds like a blast post any further info you get on it.


----------



## hobohut (Feb 21, 2009)

Im really interested in finding out more about this too.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

hobohut said:


> Im really interested in finding out more about this too.


Tall Ships Atlantic Challenge 2009 - Welcome


----------



## hobohut (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

